# adding insulation on top of drywall



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Generally, you don't want to add insulation to the warm side of a vapor barrier. That has the potential to change your vapor barrier temperature, perhaps lowering it to or below dew point. That could cause you big problems with condensation somewhere within the wall system. When people pose insulation questions, they really need to put their location in their profile. There are huge differences in insulation practices between Florida and Canada.


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

Hi Terry,

There's another reason you probably don't want to add foam board insulation over drywall and cover it with pine... It would be a fire hazard.

Foam board insulation needs to be covered with at least 1/2in of gypsum in most building codes.

I'd call a cellulose insulation contractor and ask them about dense packing cellulose from the outside. Fiberglass insulation is not very dense and their hoses can move right through it.

It's probably your least expensive option. But poured in place expanding foam can also be used in exterior walls with fiberglass insulation. It's usually 3 times the price per sq. ft.

If your home is uncomfortable or expensive to heat and cool, there's other options besides your walls that will make a huge difference at a lower cost.


----------

